# Verbindungs-Abbruch bei ssh via WLAN, LAN ist ok?

## Randy Andy

EDIT + Titeländerung um schneller zum wesentlichen zu kommen.

Daher könnt ihr euch den unten stehenden Salmon auch schenken und gleich zum Zweiten und wesentlicheren Post springen.

Ich denke das hier verwirrt nur, hat aber womöglich die gleiche Ursache, das mit ssh hab ich erst später bemerkt und ist hoffentlich besser zu analysieren, mit eurer Hilfe   :Wink: 

Hi Leute,

brauche ein paar Denkanstöße bzw. Hilfe wie man die Sache logisch analysieren könnte.

Folgendes Problem hab ich (nee, meine Perle und somit dann wieder ich) auf meinem Toshiba Satellite Laptop mit WLAN.

Geht sie auf die ebay website, so lädt die Startseite zwar noch meist flüssig, sobald man aber einen Link zu einem Produkt auswählt, ist sie nahezu statisch.

Stecke ich das LAN-Kabel ein, so wird per knetworkmanager (unter KDE-4.7.3 hier) ja umgeschaltet zur schnelleren Verbindung. Ab dem Moment läuft alles fix wie's sein soll.

Daher denke ich, sollte es doch nix mit dem Browser (Firefox-8.x) und seinen Einstellungen zu tun haben können. (Muss aber zu meiner Schande gestehen dass ich's mit dem Konqueror noch garnicht versucht habe...).

[Edit] gerade getestet, macht keinen Unterschied. 

Mein zweites Notebook direkt daneben hat per WLAN keine Performance-Probleme.

Wer nun aber denkt dass die WLAN-Verbindung im allgemeinen grottig langsam ist, denn muss ich auch enttäuschen (ok, ist nur 'ne 54Mbit Verbindung), surfen im allgemeinen scheint mir jedoch schnell und flüssig.

Auch ein Download von einem ISO von z.B. Distrowatch läuft stabil mit Konstant um die 400kbit/sec, geladen wird dann z.B. mit dem Firefox Download Programm. 

Das surfen wird dadurch nicht spürbar langsamer, manchmal sogar auf der ebay-Seite eher schneller, vielleicht Zufall, jedenfals nicht reproduzierbar schneller dadurch.

[Edit] Hab beim betrachten der Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit mittels der grafischen Ausgabe des knetworkmanagers den Eindruck, als bräche dauernd die Verbindung ab bzw. würde sich häufiger die Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit ändern, steht mal auf 6MBit/s mal auf 12, mal auf 24, 48 oder eben 54MBit/s. 

Auf dem Zweitnetbook bleibt sie stets 54MBit/s festgenagelt, verdächtig das.

Nutzte bereits den 3.0.7, 3.1.0, und nun den 3.1.1er kernel, mit ath5 inkernel-Treiber für Atheros 2413 Chipsatz (fest drin, ohne debug und trace Unterstützung)

Hier im Forum  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-898608-highlight-atheros+ar2413.html

schrieb mal einer die ath5k kernel-Treiber nach 2.6.39 würden bei ihm nicht mehr funktionieren, mit seiner alten Karte.  Vielleicht teste ich das mal als übernächstes.

Kann ich mir aber wegen dem schnellen Download irgendwie nicht vorstellen dass es daran liegen soll.

Was mir seltsam vorkommt, ist das der WLAN Taster an der Gerätefront das WlAN nicht abschaltet, obwohl die LED erlischt  :Question: 

Bin gerade dabei die kernel-Unterstützung etwas zu modifizieren und nehme das mal statt fest, als Modul hinein.

[Edit] Gerade wurde der andere Kernel fertig, bleibt aber das gleiche übel, werd ich wohl doch mal den 2.6.39er testen müssen.

[Edit2] Hat auch nix gebracht mit kernel 2.6.39-r4 

Hm, gerade fällt mir noch ein ma in die persistent-net-rules zu schauen, wenn ich wieder an das Gerät komme...

[Edit] Da war alles ok, dachte ich hätte ev. noch alte Einträge  darin.

hosts, route, dhcpcd.conf hab ich schon mal gecheckt, keine Auffälligkeiten. Auf dem client sind übrigens keine iptables aktiv.

MTU wollte ich mal runter setzten, weiß aber noch gar nicht wie das unter Linux geht, bzw. wo man die einträgt und ob das überhaupt Sinn macht, wenn's per LAN doch prima läuft.

Verbindung zum ISP geht über 'ne Fritz-Box.

Was könnte ich sonst noch tun?

[Edit2] Nu hab ich aber wirklich fast keine Idee mehr, auuser vielleicht noch staging WLAN-Treiber+Firmware... 

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Leute

hab in meiner Ratlosigkeit mal den Feuerfuchs zusätzlich nun mal mit dem wifi USE-Flag übersetzt.

Wofür genau braucht der den das, bzw. was für eine Funktionalität steht dahinter. 

Finde diese Erklärung von equery nicht sehr Aussagekräftig, denn schließlich läuft mein Firefox mit und ohne das gesetzte Flag gleich schlecht per WLAN.

Auf meinem anderen Netbook läuft er dagegen prima ohne das  Flag.

```
equery u firefox

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]                                                                  

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]                                                                  

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]                                                                  

 * Found these USE flags for www-client/firefox-8.0:                                                                 

 U I                                                                                                                 

 + + alsa                 : Adds support for media-libs/alsa-lib (Advanced Linux Sound Architecture)                 

 - - bindist              : Flag to enable or disable options for prebuilt (GRP)  packages (eg. due to licensing     

                            issues)                                                                                  

 + + crashreporter        : Enable crashreporter for mozilla upstream, debugging symbols are not required for        

                            reporting crashes.                                                                       

 - - custom-cflags        : Build with user-specified CFLAGS (unsupported)                                           

 - - custom-optimization  : Fine-tune custom compiler optimizations, setting this is not recommended.                

 + + dbus                 : Enable dbus support for anything that needs it (gpsd, gnomemeeting, etc)                 

 - - debug                : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get          

                            meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml                

 + + ipc                  : Use inter-process communication between tabs and plugins. Allows for greater stability   

                            in case of plugin crashes                                                                

 + + libnotify            : Enable desktop notification support                                                      

 

 + + linguas_de           : German locale

 

 - - pgo                  : Add support for profile-guided optimization using gcc-4.5, for faster binaries. This

                            option will double the compile time.

 + + startup-notification : Enable application startup event feedback mechanism

 - - system-sqlite        : Use the system-wide dev-db/sqlite installation with secure-delete enabled

 + + webm                 : Use system media-libs/libvpx for HTML5 WebM video support.

 + + wifi                 : Enable wireless network functions

Satellite ~ # 
```

Und was bedeutet secure delete, bzw. wofür nutz Firefox sqlite Unterstützung, was will er darin speichern, Passwörter?

Jetzt aber noch mal zu meinem eigentlichen Problem.

Vielleicht sollten wir das mal aus einer anderen Ecke betrachten:

Wenn ich zu der Kiste über dessen WLAN (Bis zum Router per Kabel, ab da per WLAN zu dem Laptop) eine ssh-Verbindung öffne, brich diese ruckzuck wieder zusammen beim kleinsten Traffic,

z.B. nach einem simplen less /var/log/emerge.log kommen keine 10Zeilen Ausgabe, dann geht nix mehr mit der Verbindung und ich müsste eine Neue öffnen, verdächtig!

Die Ausgabe von messages kurz danach zeigt dies:

```

Nov 24 17:42:51 Satellite NetworkManager[2708]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) complete

.

Nov 24 17:42:51 Satellite dbus[2695]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher'

Nov 24 17:42:56 Satellite kernel: [  185.962038] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

Nov 24 17:48:34 Satellite kernel: [  523.952324] atkbd serio0: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x55 on is

a0060/serio0).

Nov 24 17:48:34 Satellite kernel: [  523.952331] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes 55 <keycode>' to make it known.

Nov 24 17:48:35 Satellite kernel: [  524.810575] atkbd serio0: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x55 on i

sa0060/serio0).

Nov 24 17:48:35 Satellite kernel: [  524.810583] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes 55 <keycode>' to make it known.

Nov 24 17:50:02 Satellite cron[3470]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Nov 24 17:50:45 Satellite sshd[3483]: SSH: Server;Ltype: Version;Remote: 192.168.69.2-37736;Protocol: 2.0;Client: Ope

nSSH_5.9p1-hpn13v11

Nov 24 17:50:46 Satellite sshd[3483]: SSH: Server;Ltype: Kex;Remote: 192.168.69.2-37736;Enc: aes128-ctr;MAC: hmac-md5

;Comp: none [preauth]

Nov 24 17:50:46 Satellite sshd[3483]: SSH: Server;Ltype: Authname;Remote: 192.168.69.2-37736;Name: root [preauth]

Nov 24 17:50:50 Satellite sshd[3483]: Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for root from 192.168.69.2 port 37736 ssh2

Nov 24 17:50:50 Satellite sshd[3483]: pam_unix(sshd:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)

Nov 24 17:51:16 Satellite dbus[2695]: [system] Activating service name='org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper' (using se

rvicehelper)

Nov 24 17:51:16 Satellite dbus[2695]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper'

Nov 24 17:52:31 Satellite dbus[2695]: [system] Activating service name='org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper' (using se

rvicehelper)

Nov 24 17:52:31 Satellite dbus[2695]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.kde.powerdevil.backlighthelper'

Nov 24 17:52:49 Satellite sshd[3483]: Received disconnect from 192.168.69.2: 11: disconnected by user

Nov 24 17:52:49 Satellite sshd[3483]: pam_unix(sshd:session): session closed for user root

```

Ich glaub ich versuch erst mal den powerdevil abzuschalten, mal sehen ob das was bringt...

Edit: hat nix gebracht, ist noch das gleiche Verhalten:

```

Nov 24 19:14:07 Satellite NetworkManager[2708]: <info> Done scheduling stage 5

Nov 24 19:14:07 Satellite NetworkManager[2708]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) complete.

Nov 24 19:14:07 Satellite NetworkManager[2708]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) started.

..

Nov 24 19:14:08 Satellite NetworkManager[2708]: <info> Clearing nscd hosts cache.

Nov 24 19:14:08 Satellite NetworkManager[2708]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 7 -> 8 (reason 0)

Nov 24 19:14:08 Satellite NetworkManager[2708]: <info> Policy set 'Home' (wlan0) as default for IPv4 routing and DNS.

Nov 24 19:14:08 Satellite NetworkManager[2708]: <info> Activation (wlan0) successful, device activated.

Nov 24 19:14:08 Satellite dbus[2695]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher' (using service

helper)

Nov 24 19:14:08 Satellite NetworkManager[2708]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) complete

.

Nov 24 19:14:08 Satellite dbus[2695]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher'

Nov 24 19:15:45 Satellite sshd[4461]: SSH: Server;Ltype: Version;Remote: 192.168.69.2-56403;Protocol: 2.0;Client: Ope

nSSH_5.9p1-hpn13v11

Nov 24 19:15:45 Satellite sshd[4461]: SSH: Server;Ltype: Kex;Remote: 192.168.69.2-56403;Enc: aes128-ctr;MAC: hmac-md5

;Comp: none [preauth]

Nov 24 19:15:45 Satellite sshd[4461]: SSH: Server;Ltype: Authname;Remote: 192.168.69.2-56403;Name: root [preauth]

Nov 24 19:15:50 Satellite sshd[4461]: Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for root from 192.168.69.2 port 56403 ssh2

Nov 24 19:15:50 Satellite sshd[4461]: pam_unix(sshd:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)

Nov 24 19:17:29 Satellite kernel: [ 5859.110728] atkbd serio0: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x55 on isa0060/serio0).

Nov 24 19:17:29 Satellite kernel: [ 5859.110735] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes 55 <keycode>' to make it known.

Nov 24 19:17:30 Satellite kernel: [ 5860.090559] atkbd serio0: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x55 on isa0060/serio0).

Nov 24 19:17:30 Satellite kernel: [ 5860.090566] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes 55 <keycode>' to make it known.

```

Auf der Konsole von meines Desktops, von der aus ich die Verbindung aufgebaut hatte, habe ich abermals ein less /var/log/emerge.log abgesetzt und das hier war alles was ich bis zum Zusammenbrechen der ssh Sitzung, zu sehen bekam.

```
Nov 21 21:10:03 Satellite syslog-ng[2720]: Configuration reload request received, reloading configuration;

Nov 21 21:10:03 Satellite run-crons[3430]: (root) CMD (/etc/cron.daily/makewhatis)

Nov 21 21:10:05 Satellite run-crons[3485]: (root) CMD (/etc/cron.daily/mlocate)
```

Kann sich da einer'n Reim drauf machen?

----------

## Randy Andy

Einen schönen vierten Advent miteinander.

Hab Heute mal auf dem Laptop die Live-CD SystemRescueCd-2.3.1 gebootet, den Standardkernel genommen und damit dann die Wlan-Verbindung aufgebaut.

Der Firefox zeigt auf ebay übrigens das gleiche lahme Verhalten.

Dann hab ich mal von dem Laptop aus eine ssh-Verbindung zu meinem Desktop PC aufgebaut und dann mall ein 

```
cat /var/log/messages
```

 abgesetzt.

Das lief durch und sah gut aus.

Connection geclosed und nun umgekehrt, also vom Desktop-PC zum Laptop eine ssh Verbindung hergestellt.

Dann wieder ein 

```
cat /var/log/messages
```

 eingegeben und siehe da, sofortiger Abbruch oder sowas.

Die Ausgabe bleibt einfach stehen, bzw. es kam diesmal erst gar keine zustande. (Meist erscheinen ein paar Zeilen, bevor die Ausgabe stehen bleibt.)

Konnte aber weder auf dem Laptop noch auf dem Desktop unter dmesg oder messsages danach irgendwelche neuen Ausgaben feststellen.

Wo sollte man sonst noch nach hilfreichen Ausgaben suchen, bzw. woran könnte das liegen?

Andere Kernel-Version ohne integrierten WLAN -Treiber / Firmware?

Bei wem läuft ath5 inkernel-Treiber für Atheros 2413 Chipsatz gut oder mit proprietärem Treiber und separater Firmware prima in welcher Version?

Gruß Andy.

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo Andy

Nur ein Schuss ins Blaue:

Ich hatte hier mit einen altbewährten Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG WLAN, welches hier seit Jahren gut, stabil und problemlos lief grad sehr ähnliche Probleme wie du sie beschreibst.

Die Ursache war wohl ein in der Nachbarschaft neu hinzugekommenes WLAN welches den selben Kanal nutzt, und diese sich gegenseitig störten.

Ich habe nun einfach einen anderen Kanal gewählt - seit dem funkt es wieder einwandfrei :)

Eventuell ist es bei dir ja ähnliches...

----------

## Randy Andy

Danke Josef,

ist mal ein neuer Ansatz an den ich noch nicht gedacht habe, werde das bei nächster Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren und anschließend berichten.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hab den alten Thread leider wieder hervorholen müssen, da das Problem nach wie vor besteht.

Nun bin ich aber wegen möglicher Hausverkabelungsproblemen zu längeren Testzwecken genötigt, dieses Laptop meiner Frau per Wlan zu betreiben, was aber leider nicht geht.

Bin mittlerweile bei kernel-3.8.8 angelangt,  was aber nichts an Problematik geändert hat.

Auch habe ich es mehrfach auf anderen Wlan Kanälen probiert, auch zu Zeiten in denen gänzliche Funkstille meiner zwei in Reichweite befindlichen Nachbarn herrschte. 

Ein gelegentlich zur gleichen Zeit am gleichen Ort betriebener Netbook hatte keine Probleme.

Auf dem Problem-Notebook gelingt nicht einmal ein eix-sync, da läuft gerade mal einen Bildschirmseite durch, dann steht die Ausgabe für einige Zeit, bevor sie dann endgültig abbricht.

Heise.de braucht extrem lang bis zur Anzeige, beim Wechsel zu weiteren Unterseiten mit vielen Bildern wartet man bis zur Ewigkeit.

Deshalb wird ebay.de dann auch gar nicht mehr angezeigt.

Hab auch mal versucht im Gui des KDE-Networkmanagement die MTU runter zu drehen - ohne Verbesserung.

Ich nutze WEXT, ist das korrekt für den WLan Chipsatz oder sollte man hier was anderes verwenden?

Ich steh ganz schön auf'm Schlauch mit dem Teil   :Crying or Very sad: 

Gruß, Andy.

----------

